# Bag Seed Closet Grow #1



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello, this is my second attempt at growing marijuana. The first time i had to pick the plant way to early and i was using inadequte lighting so i got small fluffy buds maybe a 1/2 ounce.

So here i am 2 years later sick of searching high and low for some weed so its time to supply myself.

So my current veg setup in 4- 4' Fluros, 2 Grow Bulbs, Other 2 are soft blue. Also have a 70W HPS.







I just recieved my 400w Floralux HPS, but they forgot to send me a bulb though so i gotta go buy one tomorrow. I will be using this light for flowering but i am gonna use it on veg untill they r ready to flower.






Now for my babies, I have made a few mistakes early like planting serveral plant in one big pot. I plan on getting them in new pots tomorrow. Any
way I am using Expert Gardner soil (not the best i know), using Fox Farm ferts.

Here they are at 5 days.










Here at 8 days.










Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

i dont think u should have that many 
plants growing in the same pot dude
ur only suppose to have one per pot


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 30, 2007)

Oopsie sorry about that last post
i should of read a bit more before
i posted im sorry about that dude


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

They look like they're gettingg a good start. What strain are they? you might wanna get them in their own pots soon!!! looks like a few are different strains than the rest. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2007)

Get those babies in their own cribs ASAP.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 30, 2007)

I forgot to ask this in my first post. I am going to pick up that bulb for my 400W HPS from my local hydro store.

They have 2 bulbs with 2 very diffrent prices. Here they are.

Sun Leaves OptiLUME  50,000lumes   $40.00
Hortilux                     58,000lumes   $93.00

Is the hortilux bulb worth the price?


----------



## Buju (Jun 30, 2007)

Why does everyone have a local hydro store but me!

Haha nice closet, Bigbud!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

They need more light and seperate pots ASAP. Good luck, man.


----------



## hashpipe (Jun 30, 2007)

nice man what strain.......and how much did the set up cost


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 30, 2007)

Like stickyicky said they definitly need more light and if you put a fan on them it will make the stocks a lot thicker and stronger.  You can put those floro lights like two inches above the plants and that way they will stop stretching upward.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 30, 2007)

I got 10 of them in seperate pots now but they are looking pretty sick from the move. Still got 3 in one big pot and 5 in the other i will just keep the best looking one in each pot i guess.

As far as strain goes it is some regualr old commerical grade bud. So your guess is prolly better than mine .

I will post pics of my new setup this evening. The setup has cost me around $300 bucks but it will be worth it in the long run i'm sure.


----------



## Buju (Jun 30, 2007)

They should spring back pretty quick. I basicly burned the heck out of mine and it's still showing signs of growth still.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok here is the update. Got my veg room and flower room setup.

Here is the closet from the outside.






Here is my new Veg room.






Here is my flower room.






Here are the newly tranplanted girls.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 1, 2007)

I have leaf curling on a few of the girls under the HPS. 2 are curled down and 2 are curled up.

I think i may be having some heat issues in my room. Since i have sealed my flower room with black n white poly. I just hooked up a 4" exhaust fan dumping the air just out of the sealed area, i really don't wanna cut a hole in ceiling.

Is that what leaf curling indicates or am i way off?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 3, 2007)

Time for another update. Like i said in my previous post i am having leaf curling issues. Only under my HPS though. 

This one seems to be curling up, it the only one doing it though. Anyone know what may cause this?





Here is a couple pictures of teh plants that are curling down.









All my babies under the fluros are growing alot slower but have no curling issues.










Anyones advice or comments are alway apreciated. Thnx


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 3, 2007)

Could be lack of water or heat stress. How often do you water? The soil looks kind of dry. Also, how far is your light from your plants?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 4, 2007)

I am pretty sure it was heat stress. When i close my grow room it turns into a oven. So i am gonna have to keep it open except when its dark.

With my closet open it stays around 81F-83F with 40% humidity

I closed it for 2 hours and it was 93F with 25% humidity.

As far as watering i do the old finger test as suggested in these boards.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Cool man. Thats probably the problem. Good luck with getting everything straightened out.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 6, 2007)

Two weeks have passed already and i cannot believe how big my baby girls have gotten. I am gonna mostly keep you up to date on my babies in my flowering room.

Here is a shot of all my girls. Sexy ain't they :hubba: 





Here are my two biggest girls. I think these 2 are so much bigger because i have not transplanted them any the rest have been transplanted once.










This next plant is the only plant that smells of weed but it smells enough for the rest of em 





This is the best looking plant i have going no sickness yet in this one. Knock on wood.





This last girl is having a rough time. I transplanted a week ago and she has been turning more yellwo everyday :doh:


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

give 1 of your plants a huge amount of water ph balanced if you can.. im thinking maybe lack of water and nutes..? flood one and see if it responds


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 6, 2007)

water now the more i look at them the more i want to water them..


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 6, 2007)

water them i thought i was over watering  :doh: 

water all of em?


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 6, 2007)

looks like youre off to a grat start!!!they do look like they all arent the same strain tho,but thats cool!VARIETY!!!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 6, 2007)

daytripper_1967 said:
			
		

> looks like youre off to a grat start!!!they do look like they all arent the same strain tho,but thats cool!VARIETY!!!!


 
I got the seeds off my tray which has been collecting seeds for some time now. So there should be a bit of everything on it. :stoned:


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 8, 2007)

no, just water one or two of them really good and see if this changes the way your plant is looking or growing..doesnt look like you ever water them


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 8, 2007)

I found the 2 plants in the smaller pots had roots coming out the drainage holes. So i transplanted them into thier final homes. The one with the droppy leaves and brown spots really came to life since then. I just can't believe how much the roots have grown in the past week.


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 9, 2007)

do you have any light leaks coming out of your veg closet when the door is closed and its dark in the room? i have a simaliar room that i wanted to do something like this with but i was to concerned about light leaks


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 9, 2007)

gunnjabsgrow said:
			
		

> do you have any light leaks coming out of your veg closet when the door is closed and its dark in the room? i have a simaliar room that i wanted to do something like this with but i was to concerned about light leaks


 
I panda plastic around my flowering room. Then made a flap on the front that i could close and shut. I will post pics in a min. I do have leaks comming out though but not in.



Here is my flap up.






And my flap down.





And here is inside the closet as you might be able to tell. I stapled the panda plastic to the front of my shelf up to the celing above the door. Leaving a small gap to run exhuast from. This is to prevent light from my veg room comming throught the top.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 9, 2007)

Day 17 Veg

These girls are growing fast on me. I think i am gonna swicth over to 12/12 friday or else my other babies are never gonna leave my veg closet. 

Flower Room





Veg Room





Naming this girl The Bush!





And here is the Skyscraper!





Calling this one Sleeping Beauty. For its slow growth rate and pungent smell.





This one is known as The String Bean. No explanation needed.





Last but not least The Wilting Widow(Widow has noithing to do with strain).


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 9, 2007)

hmm dont look all that bad skyscraper
gots a few bad leaves thats fo sho
my eyes are bad i think its propally a burn
mark sense previous ppl said that u might
have nute burn but i owuldnt get ur leaves
wet when u have ur lights on it will burn
the leaves if that does any help

take care dude

peace.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 14, 2007)

I had to put the girls into flower a few days early. Mostly due to the amount of room they are starting to take up. SO these pictures are 3 days into flower.


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 14, 2007)

theyre turnin out to be very nice  gonna be some kind nugs on those things


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 14, 2007)

One of my plants in a very light green are some strains this way. Or could it be a nute issue?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 20, 2007)

Not to much new to report. Three of my plants are starting to show sex a bit early to tell for sure. The bush seems the have a white hair in one location but to small to tell. Here are some updated photos. As you can tell i got a full closet now. So i hope to weed out a1 male atleast to free up some room.



From the top:





From the side:


----------



## SmokeGooD (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey BBB your plants are coming out fine, Whats the averge ph on them


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 22, 2007)

Right at 6 on most of them. 1 is at 5.5 but that is'nt to bad.


----------



## triprey (Jul 23, 2007)

Boy that third pic has some FAT leaves!  What breed is it?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 23, 2007)

triprey said:
			
		

> Boy that third pic has some FAT leaves! What breed is it?


 
They are just random seeds off my tray.

Also a little update. The Sleeping Beauty has shown me HIS balls, so i chopped him down today moved one of my plants from my veg room to my flower room to fill up the extra space. Also The Bush i am 100% is a female. The skyscraper is also looking female, no hairs yet but the pre-flowers on The Bush and The Skyscraper look the same.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2007)

That room looks beautiful.


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2007)

Damn those look nice man..like you light..where did you get it>?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 25, 2007)

Capone said:
			
		

> Damn those look nice man..like you light..where did you get it>?


 
From www.HTGsupply.com, I bought a $100 dollar 400 watt HPS but they were out of that model so i got the $200 version for no extra charge.:woohoo:


----------



## clarkkent (Jul 25, 2007)

very cool


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 26, 2007)

lookin better everytime i check them out!!!!Looks like youll have a HAPPY HARVEST soon!!!!Beautiful looking plants!!!!


----------



## verikia (Jul 26, 2007)

I want to thank you for that link... it turns out that that place is within a reasonable distance from me, and i might pick some things up for my next grow.. but that wont be happening for a while... need $$ first . Also your plants are looking great!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 28, 2007)

Just a quick picture update. So far The Bush and The Skyscraper are the only confirmed females.

Heres a few pics of my grow room.










Now to see the ladies by themselfs.

This one is The Bush





Here is the skyscraper.





And the sexless others. 














P.S.  On teh skyscaper i have alot of leafs drooping down. Just feed it water yesterday and it did'nt help. Any ideas?


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 28, 2007)

Lookin really great gunna get enough bud bro! how long did u veg them for?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 28, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Lookin really great gunna get enough bud bro! how long did u veg them for?


 I vegged for 3 weeks and thnx for the comments.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

Good job man. Sexy green girls. Enjoy them to your fullest.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 29, 2007)

Quick update. I found hairs on 2 of my sexless plants :yay:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 3, 2007)

Well i ran out of space quick over the past two weeks. So i started doing some LST. But now i got most the budding areas directly under the light. Please forgive my crappy cellphone camera.
















And a blurry close up of a bud. lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

Lookin sharp Bruddah!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 10, 2007)

I got buds growing like mad can't wait for this last month to fly by so i can harvest these babies. They are growing crazy tall so i had to do alot of LST on my plants. I would say if the plants were'nt LST'd they would be 6 foot atleast.:holysheep: 

Anyway here there are in all thier beauty.


















Any tip or advice would be great, the only reason they have turned out so well so far is from all the info on this forum. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 17, 2007)

My buds are getting nice and fat. I can only imagine what they will look like in a few weeks. Here are some more crappy cell phone pictures. Enjoy!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 18, 2007)

What kind of LST are you doing?? supercropping or tie downs?

Looks like ill be in your situation real shortly.
My plants are growing, and looks like they gonna grow
right into the lights(which can't be raised no further)

LST or Supercropping, affecting your buds??
Are you actually bending over the main cola??

I would SOO like to not mess with the main cola.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 18, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> What kind of LST are you doing?? supercropping or tie downs?
> 
> Looks like ill be in your situation real shortly.
> My plants are growing, and looks like they gonna grow
> ...


 
To be honest i really don't know the diffrence between the two. I am just bending when any branch reaches my light. I have colas and side shoots tied with no damage to the plants.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 18, 2007)

I can see that sea of green filling up your life with joy. You look to be doing a great job. Not much longer now!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 24, 2007)

I came home today to find about 4 of my lower shoots on my skyscraper were bent over. I think this may be from under watering anyone know? I have been watering 2 times a week should i bump it up to 3 times a week?


Here is a pic of some of my lower branches, see how everything is droppy.





And here are two shots of my buds.


----------



## jash (Aug 24, 2007)

buds looking good BBB


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah dude looks like those buds are taking off good on yas


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 2, 2007)

Things are going great with the grow. Went away on a weekend canoe trip so could not tend to my babies. Suprisingly when i came pack all my buds packed lots resin. So i know i am getting close to harvest. Anyway here are some pics.

Two shots of "The Wilting Widow" as u can see she is turning into some dark green stinky buds. They are also the most resin covered of all the plants.









And now a couple shots of the garden.


----------



## 50bud (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, look at those huge colas...man you are gonna have smoke for quite a while, make sure to give the us the dry weight at the end!:hubba:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 3, 2007)

No more crappy pictures. Enjoy the  photos.:hubba:


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

looking tasty,  am i seeing things or is the one on the right growing through the one on the left? lol either way looking great BBB , keep up the good work

Fire it up

KT


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> looking tasty, am i seeing things or is the one on the right growing through the one on the left? lol either way looking great BBB , keep up the good work
> 
> Fire it up
> 
> KT


 
lol you see it right. I just ran out of room so i had to make due. Next time i am gonna try at let them veg for a week less and maybe i won't run into the height issues.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

u could always try a lil  LST, Pinching, and topping.  but the week less of veg would definitly make a huge difference.

did u build that box by the way?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 3, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> u could always try a lil LST, Pinching, and topping. but the week less of veg would definitly make a huge difference.
> 
> did u build that box by the way?


 
Thanx for the advice. But it is not a box, it just a closet in my bedroom. I wish it was a little taller but it will work.


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 3, 2007)

sweet dude! looking great


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 3, 2007)

Just look at the 3rd picture? It looks as if they are trying to combine buds. Friggen awsome. keep up the good work!


----------



## j99jm (Sep 3, 2007)

What material and are you using to block the light and where do you get it?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 3, 2007)

j99jm said:
			
		

> What material and are you using to block the light and where do you get it?


 
I use a black white polysheet, also called panda plastic. You can get it at any hydro or grow shop.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Sep 3, 2007)

would a garden center sell it?

i'm in England and don't have a grow shop for miles :|


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 4, 2007)

Those buds look great!  Wish I could bury my face in them.  Great job!


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi BBB,

Great looking grow.
If i can get my girl to yield halve as much as one of yours.. i will be happy... she has been going through a lot of changes... and has not been growing for a while.. but i am hoping to get her back on track.

Quick question... can you post pics of you vent system? How many fans and what size do you have in your grow? Do you have an exhaust? how about an intake. I am dealing with that right now and i would like to have as much info as possible.

Great grow!!! Keep up the good work.

cuzigothigh


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 4, 2007)

Good work :farm:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 4, 2007)

cuzigothigh said:
			
		

> Hi BBB,
> 
> Great looking grow.
> If i can get my girl to yield halve as much as one of yours.. i will be happy... she has been going through a lot of changes... and has not been growing for a while.. but i am hoping to get her back on track.
> ...


 
Hey cuzi.

For cooling i have a 4" flex duct ran to my light venting that into the other half of my closet. Then i have 2 small fan hanging on my ceiling blowing on my light. Then i have a box fan on the floor blowing my girls around.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 4, 2007)

You are using Fox Farm nutes?

What in the their line did you use?

That is some nice bud again, dude!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 4, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> You are using Fox Farm nutes?
> 
> What in the their line did you use?
> 
> That is some nice bud again, dude!


 
I am used all three FF ferts (Grow big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom). They are easy to use and great ferts i would suggest them to anyone. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## walter (Sep 4, 2007)

those plants are looking pretty good,, nice job


----------



## cuzigothigh (Sep 5, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> Hey cuzi.
> 
> For cooling i have a 4" flex duct ran to my light venting that into the other half of my closet. Then i have 2 small fan hanging on my ceiling blowing on my light. Then i have a box fan on the floor blowing my girls around.


 
Thanks for the info.
I am working on getting a proper venting system on my girl... i currently have two small fans inside the grow area and one box fan outside the door (i leave door open so that the box fan can throw air inside)... but sleeping is difficult since the cabinet is in our room  ... ill try to figure out how to place the box fan in the grow room.

Peace... keep up the good work... good looking girls!!!!


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 5, 2007)

dam bro its a forest in there


----------



## jash (Sep 5, 2007)

looking very good BBB


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 8, 2007)

I harvested the skyscraper today!!!!
I am shocked at the amount i got off one plant. Anyway here are the pics.

Here she is before the harvest.






Here are the colas.





And the smaller buds.






I still have 3 girls in the closet still to be harvested. I will prolly be doing them next weekend i hope.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 9, 2007)

congrats on the grow, not bad nugs either, keep up the good work

Fire it up 

KT


whats the dry weight?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 9, 2007)

Thnx ktown, i will let you all know the weight when they r done drying. Anyway here are some more pics.

Here's the 3 plants still in my closet.





Two close ups of buds.









And my drying closet.


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

WHOA... those are huge...


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 9, 2007)

i think i will hide in your closet for a while ,great job man.


----------



## jash (Sep 9, 2007)

nice view you have in this closet bbb!congra,have a good smoke


----------



## seanw503 (Sep 9, 2007)

you commented on my sick plant.....thanks for that.......i checked out your grow..... very nice


----------



## Growdude (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like a great harvest!


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 12, 2007)

looks liek you could have waited a bit longer on the sky scraper but nice harvest nonetheless. Dry weight?? Have you harvested the rest?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 12, 2007)

I love those plants...  


and people say bag seed sucks...   w/e right? LOL


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 12, 2007)

good job how long you got for the others to be done


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 12, 2007)

destroyer i think you are right about picking it a little early. I am still trying to get a hang of when to pick em. I got one of them $10 microscopes and most my plants are 1/2 cloudy 1/2 clear. Guess they need a few more weeks still, but thats the down side of random tray seeds. Most of then are sativa which means a long *** flowering peroid. Atleast i got enough smoke off the skyscraper to last me till then.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 12, 2007)

I felt like takin a few photos today.

Here is the skunk plant of the bunch. Its not a tall plant but it has some big stinky sticky buds on her.





Here are some buds off the bush. I think she has some bad genetics. Her buds are long skinny and stringy  owell it will get my high still.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL, what kind of odor control do you have? I'm guessing that skunk stinks to high heaven... jw let me know


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 12, 2007)

dang man those are some nice buds and about ur microscope deal so looking under it how do u know when its time to harvest, hey very nice job mad props dude...i will hopefully soon get me a hps just cfls for now short bug


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 14, 2007)

Great Advice Dankerz....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 14, 2007)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure it was heat stress. When i close my grow room it turns into a oven. So i am gonna have to keep it open except when its dark.
> 
> With my closet open it stays around 81F-83F with 40% humidity
> 
> ...


 
Buy a moister tester it will help alot..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice plants there !!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 14, 2007)

smokin' wit snoop said:
			
		

> dang man those are some nice buds and about ur microscope deal so looking under it how do u know when its time to harvest, hey very nice job mad props dude...i will hopefully soon get me a hps just cfls for now short bug


 
you look at the trichs on the bud. Goto the harvest forum they have info there about it.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 14, 2007)

To all my MP homies that helped me out so far.


----------



## medicore (Sep 14, 2007)

nice very nice!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 14, 2007)

very nice great looking budz you have there i will be right over with the bong


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 15, 2007)

I harvested the bush today. So only 2 girls left in the closet.Here is a pic of those 2 sexy ladies.





And ofcouse here is the Bush before harvest.





After Harvest








:hubba: :ignore:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 18, 2007)

This is after 7 days hang dry and 4 days curing.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 18, 2007)

Great buds.  What a grow from bagseed, no doubt.  Some great phenos from bagseed.  

Thanks for the pics.  How does it smoke?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 18, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Great buds. What a grow from bagseed, no doubt. Some great phenos from bagseed.
> 
> Thanks for the pics. How does it smoke?


 
Thnx pot belly. What are phenos though?

It still smokes a little harsh because its not all the way dry yet. The high hits ya hard in a head high at first. Then slowly goes to your body. Not bad for my first true grow. I think it was also picked a little premature.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 18, 2007)

Bigbudsbruddah,

A 'phenotype' in a plant would be a particular trait. It may be a variation that would be a little different in the same strain of plants. Could be good or bad.

In your case, great, nice, big buds from bagseed.

Example: TBG's Stoney Bud grow. A few of their plants show a lot of trichs - everywhere. This would be a desirable phenotype or 'pheno'. This trait you'd want to either keep the plant for a mother, or use her to breed a different batch of seeds, hoping to pass the phenotype to another generation, possibly locking the pheno into a new strain.

Breeding is fun.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is one of the dried buds from the bush. They have moved into thier tupperware homes for a few good weeks a curing. Anyway i smoke this bud and was'nt expecting much. Mostly because the buds are loose and stringy. I smoke a bowl from my bong and before i know it i'm flying high. Its for sure stronger than the skyscraper is.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL, nice job dude!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 22, 2007)

Buy those ladies a drink!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 22, 2007)

I harvested my final two ladies today. Also got dried weights on my first two plants.

First i will give you the weights of my first two ladies. The Bush came in at 41 grams and the Skyscraper came in at 35 grams. Not bad i was expecting a little more but this my first real grow so something is better than noithing.

Now time for the fun part, HARVEST TIME!! I will start with the Wilting Widow plant.

Here is a few pictures of her sexy cola.









The whole plant before harvest.





Post Harvest.













This last plant was nameless and i broke the cola doing some lst about 4-5 weeks ago. So thats why it looks so wierd.

Pre Harvest:













Post Harvest:








Once again i would like to thank everyone on MP. With out this forum my grow would have never gone this well.


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 22, 2007)

Good stuff man. Congrats on a successfull grow!

Those are some mighty good looking pictures you took. The smokefest is looking like it is about to start on MP. More and more people are starting to harvest right now


----------

